

Ask HN: Do you think nature loves pomegranates more than apples? - zeynel1

A pomegranate has about 600 seeds; an apple, on the average, has 4 to 8 seeds.<p>http://www.aquaphoenix.com/misc/pomegranate/<p>http://www.pollinator.com/sd_count.htm
======
noodle
i'd point out that the apple has been cultivated for something like 1000
years. its been developed into a larger fruit with fewer seeds via an
extremely long period of selective breeding.

i don't think the pomegranate has had the same level of effort/attention.

~~~
elbrodeur
Additionally, the pomegranate is native to an extremely arid environment; more
seeds are necessary to ensure reproduction.

~~~
zeynel1
"more seeds are necessary to ensure reproduction"

Looking at other fruits grown in similar climate (mediterranean)
[http://www.hort.purdue.edu/newcrop/proceedings1996/V3-416.ht...](http://www.hort.purdue.edu/newcrop/proceedings1996/V3-416.html)
it seems to me that the number of seeds and aridness of the climate are not
related: olive (1 seed); Mandarin (12?). Only fig is similar to Pomegranate;
fig too is filled with seeds.

------
zeynel1
<http://www.aquaphoenix.com/misc/pomegranate/>

<http://www.pollinator.com/sd_count.htm>

